# Do they 'grow into' jumping?



## nekkidfish

Poppy still does not jump off the couch or anything else. Granted, I was guarded with him this last year, because I knew he shouldn't be jumping a lot until fully grown.

When we go to other people's houses that have tiny dogs, they all run around jumping on and off sofas and chairs, and Poppy is stuck on the ground because he doesn't know how to jump up on things.

Is this something they grow into? Or, do some dogs never learn to jump?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Dora's Mom

Dora gets braver all the time, even though she's been full grown for a while.  Of course, we encourage her to get up on the couch and snuggle with us. If you don't encourage him to jump up on things he might not ever bother to make the effort. I am kinda surprised he hasn't even tried.


----------



## CloudClan

Some do, some never will. I would say that if you do not have a jumper, take it as a blessing. So many dogs injure themselves jumping up and down off furniture. 

They really should not be taught to jump until they reach adulthood. In fact agility programs restrict young dogs from participating. Jumping is a skill that can be taught so if you really want him to jump you could probably teach him.


----------



## donnad

Chloe would jump off the bed and couch but she did not jump on the couch until she was over 3 years old. Just recently, she realized she could jump on my bed but luckily she used the stairs. I now have a different bed and I don't think she could jump on it...Summer jumps on and off the couch. She can jump off the bed but not jump on it.


----------



## mary-anderson

Alvin didn't start getting on and off the couch until I got Chloe:HistericalSmiley: That was the only way he could get away from her and still does. As for Chloe neither. I have tile downstairs and hardwook upstairs so I'm ok with it.
Libby came to us jumping.


----------



## Cosy

Cosy is five yrs old and has never jumped off the sofa...or anything else. She has been nudged off by Toy a few times and landed safely but she refuses to jump and I'm very happy about that.


----------



## LJSquishy

Some are jumpers, and others will never try. Preston was a non-jumper until a few months ago. He learned to jump off of the sofa from watching London (who has always jumped on and off). I remember I used to be able to put Preston on the sofa if I needed to open the front door, etc and I knew he would be stuck there. Now I have to quickly herd both of them upstairs behind the child gate.

Preston still doesn't know how to jump up on the sofa, and I don't think he'll ever learn how to do that. If he wants up, he paws at us and when we grab him to pick him up, he does a little tiny jump (like he's helping) but that's all he can do.

Consider yourself lucky that you don't have a jumper.


----------



## momtoboo

Hannah won't jump up on anything but she'll jump down. She'll run down the back steps, but I have to go down & carry her back up. Boo is like a dare devil monkey, he'll jump on or off anything. I'd be happy if neither jumped on or off anything.


----------



## MalteseJane

nekkidfish said:


> Poppy still does not jump off the couch or anything else. Granted, I was guarded with him this last year, because I knew he shouldn't be jumping a lot until fully grown.
> 
> When we go to other people's houses that have tiny dogs, they all run around jumping on and off sofas and chairs, and Poppy is stuck on the ground because he doesn't know how to jump up on things.
> 
> Is this something they grow into? Or, do some dogs never learn to jump?
> 
> HUGz! Jules


If he does not already, DON'T encourage him or teach him how to jump. It's better for his legs grown up or not.


----------



## The A Team

Every dog is different. Abbey is our resident jumper, she get jump up or down from anywhere!!! No problemo..

Archie can't jump (white dogs can't jump). But he jumps down when something important....like a boat or UPS truck goes by :smilie_tischkante:. That makes me crazy every time because of his bad legs.


Ava is too small. She can't jump up anywhere, heck - she can't even come down stairs! She can climb stairs though and I hold my breath that she doesn't try to jump down from anywhere :w00t:


Tinker is very agile, he (and Abbey) can jump up or down from anywhere.

Now when Elaine brings her chihuahuas over, that tiny Maya can jump like a monkey and is as fast as they come. Tiki is still a puppy so she's not as brave yet.


----------



## Ladysmom

Be glad Poppy doesn't jump! I've heard too many stories of Maltese damaging their knees or tearing ACL's from jumping on and off furniture. Back injuries from jumping are common, too.

Lady didn't jump when I adopted her and never learned, thank heavens.


----------



## MalteseJane

My daughter's chihuahua is a huge jumper. He will jump on a chair and from the chair up to the table and if there is food on the table he will grab it and take it to his bowl. He stole a steak that way from her husband when he went quickly to the bathroom.


----------



## nekkidfish

Thanks for all the replies ... I guess now I know it is better for him to stay a non-jumper.

When I think about our couch, it would be liking him jumping up or down a story. And our bed is probably like a 5-story jump for him ... I doubt he'd ever be able to do that.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I WISH that mine didn't jump. I don't worry about Tilly because she is bigger and sturdier and she has good knees. She can jump up and down onto anything and often gets into things that she shouldn't simply because she can jump up on places I would never have imagined.

Lacie has Grade 1 LPs and I truly wish that she wouldn't jump. We've tried and tried and tried to get her not to, but she still does.

Like her daughter, Ava (The A Team), Secret is too small to jump up or down on anything. She asks to be picked up or put down, which is fine with me. 

I have tile throughout my house and really worry about Lacie injurying herself when she jumps. 

Since Poppy doesn't jump now, I wouldn't encourage him to start.


----------



## njdrake

Emy and Tess can get just about anyplace but Zoey won't even attempt jumping up and down. I discourage all three from jumping and I have put pet steps at the couch and our bed. I would much rather none of them jump at all.


----------



## yeagerbum

Yeager loves jumping on and off the couch and over "obstacles" on the ground. He definitely got jumpier as he grew older. A little encouragement won't hurt either!


----------



## beckinwolf

We got Micky when he was 4, so he had already learned jumping at some point. He jumps on everything. We finally got him to use a step to get on the bed though. It took almost a year to get him to do it regularly. He still doesn't use it to get off the bed though...


----------



## Canada

Paris is a flying squirrel! 
She sails through the air towards her indended targets.
Recently she learned to leap on hubby's lap when he is in his easy chair.
She'll do a sneak attack & cover him in kisses.
He laughs so much at this.
Coco doesn't jump.
Paris likes to steal Coco's prized possessions 
and jump on the ottoman with them to get Coco to play with her.

When I remove Paris from somewhere high,
I say "Off, Goat!" like she is a little mountain goat!

That is good that Poppy isn't a jumper.
One less thing to worry about!


----------



## malteseboy22

Keep it as a non jumper. Max use to jump off the couch and when I read on here about little ones jumping I put a stop to it. He knows that I have to place him on the floor if he wants. He will touch my leg or hang his head over the couch and gives me a look I need to go, be it to tinkle, have a drink or a poop. So count your blessings.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

dolce doesnt jump , he waits for me , he has on two occasions after he has heard the door intercom jumped off , i think he got scared. He is too small so i prefer for him not to jum, he doesnt jump on anything. he barks for me to put him up n down form couch n up and down from beds. He is too tiny that i get scared he can fall wrong and break something. He goes up the steps but down he goes very very slow cause he is afraid lol ..


----------



## Katkoota

I have a jumpy maltese


----------



## Johita

Aolani doesn't jump on the sofa or anything higher than 6 inches (unless he has a good headstart and is really trying to get away from something). I rather like that he doesn't jump all over the place as he can get hurt. He's used to walking up the short steps to our house, but if he's too tired after a long walk he'll just stare at the stairs and then at me to carry him up instead. He has doggie steps to get onto our couch and he uses them all the time. I also think he really can't jump becuase he seems to have short legs (like his momma  )


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I'd love it if Dixie didn't jump up or down on anything. She flies off of the couch sometimes right over the table in front of it. Scares me to death. If Poppy doesn't jump up or down I'd definitely do my best to keep it that way.


----------



## LizziesMom

Lizzie just started jumping off the coach and chair, but she won't jump off the bed. She also doesn't jump on things. Once she got really excited and ran like she was going to jump on the coach, but she didn't quite make it and hasn't tried again.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

Delilah is a jumper. I don't mind the jumping up, it's the jumping down. She more like runs and leaps! Its not to high, more like 2 2/12 feet. Enough to do damage I am sure, if she landed wrong. She can jump onto my bed, but thankfully she won't jump off of it. She will come to the edge and just wait for me to get her. Now if I have a big ole pile of laundry beside the bed, she has jumped into that before to get up and down!


----------



## Sandcastles

Dixie's Mama said:


> I'd love it if Dixie didn't jump up or down on anything. She flies off of the couch sometimes right over the table in front of it. Scares me to death. If Poppy doesn't jump up or down I'd definitely do my best to keep it that way.


Oh what a blessing it would be NOT to have a "jumper" - Lucy is a jumper I have to keep an eye on her all the time - she will zip up a flight of stairs without a sound. I now keep a gate at the stairs at all times.


----------



## nekkidfish

LizziesMom said:


> Lizzie just started jumping off the coach and chair, but she won't jump off the bed. She also doesn't jump on things. Once she got really excited and ran like she was going to jump on the coach, but she didn't quite make it and hasn't tried again.


Poppy did that one time with the couch and did a face smash into the side of it ... he also has never done it again. LOL :HistericalSmiley:



Delilahs Mommy said:


> Delilah is a jumper. I don't mind the jumping up, it's the jumping down. She more like runs and leaps! Its not to high, more like 2 2/12 feet. Enough to do damage I am sure, if she landed wrong. She can jump onto my bed, but thankfully she won't jump off of it. She will come to the edge and just wait for me to get her. Now if I have a big ole pile of laundry beside the bed, she has jumped into that before to get up and down!


Awwww ... a laundry jump! So cute!! Poppy paces all around the edges of the bed when I am in the tub at night. He soooo has a look like he wants to jump. I pray he never tries!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## beckinwolf

This reminds me of my old Maltese, our other Mickey. He was only 6 pounds and was too small too jump on the bed. When he wanted up on the bed, he would stand up against it, and then my grandma would say "Go around" and he would run over to whererever she was and stand on his hind legs, and she would pick him up to put him on the bed.


----------



## jan149

Haley's always been quite advenerous and when she was younger, I would discourage her from jumping (picking her up and down instead of letting her jump), but she is a very active dog. She will do zoomies around my living and dining room in a big figure 8 and jump on and off the sofa (not a high one) and run around like mad. She actually did figure out how to jump on the bed (does a two step jump!). If your dog doesn't jump right now, no need to really push him since it can be hard on their joints.


----------

